# Looking to re-home fish in MD



## Amba1027

Hi everyone,

I have 3 adult, and 3 baby (possibly more) albino corys I'm looking to re-home. The adults I've had for about a year and they've been laying eggs fairly frequently for quite a while. Recently they've started hatching (hence the 3 or possibly more babies). I can't bring myself to squish the eggs but I don't have the space or desire to get more tanks for all the baby fish that I could possibly end up with. I figured the best option would be to find them a new home. I've got a 20 gallon tank and accessories that can go with them if interested, or you can just take the corys. I would only like to do a pick up/drop off situation as I do not feel comfortable trying to ship them. I am located in Maryland. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------

